# Post your Secret Reaper Pics HERE!



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is my fabulous bounty of horridness that is so tremendously wonderful I don't know what to say. My SR (Devil's Chariot) did a great job. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I still can't believe he made this for me. It was sitting on the kitchen bar when my son came home and he was kind of freaked by it. I always have ghoulish and freaky stuff lying around my house so you know it had to be uber-freaky for one of my kids to notice it. And DC, I loved the little drawings you made on the box for me. I got that much more excited when the UPS driver was walking toward my house and I could see the drawings, for then I KNEW I was about to be reaped. Thanks so much Craig, for my wonderful gift. You are an awesome reaper. My daughter and I are really torn about how to use this. We can't decide whether to use it as the focal point of our fall centerpiece on the table, or to replace my dilapidated head on my crawling zombie with this great one. 

]


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, my turn! So I come home from work on the 15th and from my truck I see a black box sitting on my front porch. I knew right away it HAD to be from my secret reaper! I got a skull with green LED eyes, some Spanish moss, a bouquet of flowers with creepy eyeballs peering up at you (How cool is that!) two small crows and a large crow holding a freshly plucked eyeball in it's beak! I had been planing on making the crow with the eye, so my reaper must have read my mind........ Oh, and the box it all came in was painted with Jack O' Lanterns on every side. I'll be keeping the box to store all my cards from the card exchange this year and years to come. There was also a box of pumpkin peeps, but they are long gone. lol
THANK YOU SO MUCH AmFatallyYours, You ROCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Great gifts everyone! Love the crow & eye ball flowers. I posted one pic already in the other thread but here's some more. 

Box arrived a little beat up, because it came all the way from the Netherlands!









Beautiful (and creepy) trapped skelly fairy made by my wonderful reaper









All my goods - including two mix CDs for my theme, posters, speech bubbles, a batman mobile, figurines, stickers, a witch garden pick & ornament for my Halloween tree.









And finally, my cat making sure I didn't leave anything in the box.









A HUGE thanks to my awesome reaper, MsMeeple.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*<singing> It's beginning to feel a lot like Halloween, everywhere I go.*

Yippy skippy. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see all the pictures! I can't post yet because my husband just left to go to some stupid fireworks shoot and won't be home until late Sunday with my camera. I just called at yelled at him for taking it!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Geesh, that box was really banged up! Was certainly the US postal service and not the dutch one 

Glad your cat got some enjoyment out of it as well


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I posted pics already but didn't reveal my reaper. Thank you so much ajbanz! You did a fabulous job and I really appreciate that fact that you were willing to send overseas!

Doing it legally now


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my pictures are posted in my album. So I am bit computer retard on how to post them on the thread. =[


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you my secret reaper! whom ever you aree!!


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Awsome Awsome Awsome I would have sworn this SR was a personal friend. Jane in the Box completlely kicks butt and the Candles are hand made and actually will work perfect for my haunted chandelier Im making. The wooden coffen makes creppy sounds and the red skull cup is great. I have a couple in purple but never saw the red ones. I have a small collection of head stones and of course this one I didnt have. The tin can is so cool.And who can have to many body parts. Not me thats for sure !!! Thanks again SR !!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

awesome gifts everyone!!! I posted mine earlier, too. But want to give a huge THANK YOU to Buckaneerbabe! LOVE IT ALL !!!  
oh, the stone has hands they;re just not in the pic.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*ITS HERE!! I love it all!!!!!!*

*Well I have Finally been reaped!!!  

I received a huge box just sitting on my porch from fedex. My original thoughts is that it was a new item ordered by my wife but I was wrong... It was my REAPER's Gift!!! I was sooooo excited to open it that I dropped the package running in the house nearly flipping over it!

Talk about feeling a little embarrassed in front of my kids... Lol! But I ran to get a utility knife and started unpacking it!.....

WOW!!!! That was my first words as my jaw dropped in wonder and happiness! It was a 4-1/2ft scarecrow skull figure that lights up! It was cool as I never had one before! It was just perfect!!!

Then when I thought what a great gift I saw a smaller package within the larger box. I was getting even more excited as I yelled out "there's more?"

I couldn't have been more surprised as I thought it was just the "skullcrow" figure alone. So the little box had a Nice bottle of dragon's embryos! I started jumping around with joy! I also received more creepy cloth that will go in my living room first chance I get!

I then saw two little black crows and two bags of spanish moss which will work well on my mantle! Then last but not the least was two halloween ice cube trays in which I have never owned before. This was the PERFECT GIFT and SURPRISE!!! I love it all! 


THANK YOU SHELLYFISH!!! You are amazing!!! *


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

all the gifts look awesome! sorry I can`t add my pics but you can all look in my pic album for them. My secret reaper made me a foot tall corpsed skelleton which was the wickedest thing I have ever seen! thank you secret reaper baboomgirl.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> [/IMG]


That rat is all kinds of awesomeness

... and so perfect for you!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you seelie8504 I love my reaper gift its AWSOME~ and my Daughter absolutly loves the night light  thank you thank you thank you again


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

So this is the place for The Reveal...very good...

Fiends, I was not just Reaped...I was TERRA-ized! 

Indeed, the Terror of the Cul de Sac HerSelf was my Reaper, and her gift to me is the most amazing piece of HallowSculpture I've laid my eyes on lo these many years. A true Masterpiece from a Master HallowArtisan, I am honored to have received it.

So you say, "How wonderful Auditor, show us the pictures!" (Go ahead, say it, I'll wait....) To which I reply:




SUFFER!!!!  
NO PICS!

"B...b....but...but WHY???" I hear you stammer. "How can you tease us like this??!!?!?"

Quite simple...because I am EVIL!! Ha ha! PURE AND SIMPLE EEEEVVVIIILLLL!!!!!! 

HahahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!

That and the fact that my wife has the camera...BUT MOSTLY BECAUSE I'M EVIL!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes Sir, you are evil.......... Cruel, loathsome and evil.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Sigmon is my SR and he ROCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Here are all of my AWESOME goodies!! Thank you B SCARY you did an amazing job!! More detailed pics are in my album.... *









*Already put some of the goodies to use!*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

When I opened the door the FedEx delivery guy was holding a large box with Peanuts Halloween stickers on the side. There was no mistaking it was my reaper gift. Then when I saw who it was from I got even more excited (if possible) because she has such fabulous taste!

There was a letter in the top that said "open first". I obliged and read it - the anticipation building with each sentence - and got a good laugh. Then I tore into the package! I can't remember what order I opened it all in, I just remember thinking "Wow, that's awesome!" each time.  

My reaper sent something to fit each thing I'm doing this year: Be-Witching Bash, Cabinet of Curiousities, and Victorian era. So without further ado, here are the pictures of my fantastic gift from *SpookiliciousMama*! 

Oh yeah, and there was a starfish that I had hid from the evil kitties to keep it safe....it didn't make it into the pictures. Neither did the B&BW Halloween hand sanitizers - I'd already spirited them away to all the various places they may be needed. 




























http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...artfish-she-sent-my-cabinet-curiousities.html


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, and for those of you who have put pictures in your albums but don't know how to post them:

Under each picture in your album (once you open it) there is a box that says "BB Code". Copy the text in that box and paste it into your message.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a bunch of fabulous pictures, will try to get mine posted , my easy share program has been giving me trouble!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Peewee Pinson was my SR and all of her stuff was great! Wonderful card which if I get the chance to scan in the cover picture I will. The dropping black widow spider is going right above the front door on my porch. Should keep the Tots on their toes. Thanks again PP!












Oh BTW there was a huge bag of candy corn which did not make to the picture. LOL


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

ssflipo13 said:


> all the gifts look awesome! sorry I can`t add my pics but you can all look in my pic album for them. My secret reaper made me a foot tall corpsed skelleton which was the wickedest thing I have ever seen! thank you secret reaper baboomgirl.


Here you go.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks to Vicky she did a great job for my gift .


























Thanks again my secret reaper !


Frenchy


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Azrielle said:


> Here are all of my AWESOME goodies!! Thank you B SCARY you did an amazing job!! More detailed pics are in my album....


 
OOHHH!!!!! I WANT THAT!!!! I LIKEY!!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

So I was reaped by earlier this week and again today by lonniec. SO the Silly Bands came in first and had me wondering if this was the gift, a part of somehting and I tracked it back to eyegore (who was not my reaper but a forwarder and threw me off the scent no matter the bribe offered). Today the second package arrived....wiith my wife being deployed with the Navy until next spring I was wondering how I could organize the stuff she always did for our annual Halloween Party....then the reaper comes through.......


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I received a box on Monday that was oddly rounded and taped within an inch of its life. Peculiar, no?

Then I opened it and saw the gigantic groundbreaker coffin stuffed with all sorts of goodies for my three separate haunts.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

ooooooh, me want! 




Glockink said:


>


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Can not has


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got my Secret Reaper package last week and was so excited. I ran an errand and returned to find it waiting for me in front of the front door. I was so excited and wow loved everything. Here is a photo of everything . (I am so hoping that I didn’t leave something out. I unpacked the box and displayed the candelabra on the table all week and the gorgeous pumpkin with the witch hat beside my television so I could enjoy it daily. I sort of compiled some other boxes and forgot that I didn’t take pictures of anything by the JOL and the candelabra!









.[o
I received the glitter JOL with the witch hat, the black candelabra featuring black roses with purple glitter, spiders, and a raven or crow. Bethene even sent me the three black tapers for it. I am so glad that she did because I am always scampering around looking for the right color and size of candles. I also got a huge vertical banner that says Happy Halloween, some cool bottle labels including one especially for witches! Yea, Bethene! I also got two spiders that will be a great addition to my newly decided spider theme for the master bathroom. A set of skeleton skull shot glasses that DH claimed, some black wire tinsel décor and an adorable witch serving tray. She is so cute and will be a very nice addition to the parties. 
I picked up a bunch of platters and bowls at the thrift store recently, but this is the only witch one that I have. Yea!!!
Don’t you love this JOL in the witch hat? I do.










Here is a close-up of the candelabra. I have been looking for one and just couldn’t find anything that fit my theme. Bethene came to the rescue and made the perfect one. I had bought one that looked like skeletal bones to send to my reapee and kept wishing that I would have bought one for myself. I got in on a trip to Dallas and hated to drive back. Now, I don’t have to.










Here is a close-up of the platter. I just love the witch.










Thank you so much Secret Reaper Bethene. This was so much fun and you truly spoiled me with some wonderful things.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Glockink said:


>


*
HOLY COW... that would have been PERFECT for my creepy doll haunt. We had a doll that crawled around and when her batteries when low she sounded CREEPY! 

We also burned off hair, etc. 

Some parents weren't too happy, but I LOVE my creepy little dolls.*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh my everyone, I love this thread.
Spookilicious, I love that huge rat with the tiara. How perfect for you. The creepy flowers, the big eyeball eating vulture, the trapped fairy, the snakes (ugh…creepy). The pie with the spiders and the candelabra chandelier with the skellie heads are all awesome.
Those wicked looking candles and Jack in the box were so unique! The Lenore headstone and the special sign that said Creepy were perfect for the reapee! Then came that awesome skelley scarecrow. I even yelled out when I saw it. I got a good laugh out of the robbing the blood bank sign. It is too perfect for a haunt and I love that witch towel. Then there were the photos of No Whinings candles. I just love them. Azriella’s very elegant looking spooky gifts were also awesome. I love the Ghostly Greetings. It makes me feel so warm—Halloween is almost here! Rikki’s loot is wonderful. I love the green bottle and the mirror. The skeleton head is very spooky and the Salem sign is perfect for her witches party. The dropping spider is something that I have been considering and one can never have enough severed feet. LOL
That corpse skeleton is so scary. But, it is awesome. I don’t think I could sleep with it at my place though. I have that same Black Hat Society sign and love the fairy witch. JohnnyAppleseed, I have never seen black JOLs like those. I likey those and also the Ghoulish Delight things.
The groundbreaker coffin was wonderful. Zombie babies---I don’t know what to say except ycuk---in a very good way. They may give me nightmares tonight.
Wow, wow, wow. Great job Secret Reapers and I know there are some happy reapees out there. I can’t wait to see the rest.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Congrats everyone on such great gifts! But there is still much more too come with the other members who participated! Can't wait to see their gifts as well! Enjoy everyone! Great job to all the SR's who delivered outstanding gifts! THANK YOU TO ALL!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Everything looks great. How exciting to see what cool surprises we all got. Keep those pictures coming. About 90 more to go.


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks to Kloey74! LOVED my stuff! Im already incorporating the bat into one of my themes rooms for this years haunt, everything will be used somewhere!!!


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks tumblindice







Tumblindice said:


> Here you go.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

This my friend is truely the funniest post I`ve ready in a while . Thank you for your good deed of making me laugh so hard . But really get the camera and take a pic , please. 







The Auditor said:


> So this is the place for The Reveal...very good...
> 
> Fiends, I was not just Reaped...I was TERRA-ized!
> 
> ...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

heheh. I like the _*'HerSelf'*_ title. Must tell hubby to address me that way from now on 




Ok, I finally get to post my cool SR gifts. Heavymetalmama was my awesome reaper. She gave me way past what I had hoped for. A homemade prop and he's unbelievable. A paper mache Jack-o-Lantern!!!!!










There he is center stage on my craft supply shelf. He proclaimed himself guardian. I love the craftsmanship on him, the paint job is terrific. 

You also see a can koozie, those green striped things are two 'nummy Frankie and a witch chocolate bars and one of the coolest ideas for a pumpkin topper: that witch's hand has an LED light underneath it. You cut a hole out of your pumpkin and set this on top. It lights the inside of your pumpkin. Isn't that cool? Then she put in the box 2 sets of stickers which totally cracked me up because I was thinking of amending my wish list to add stickers to my gift request but I didn't and she just knew it was what I wanted!!! 

See, I've been getting all kinds of neat stickers from Halloween vendors and I've been starting to stick them on the craft supply shelf. But, I really wanted to get some themed stickers to make the shelf look a bit more decorated. These stickers were perfect. One set of stickers was glittered skulls and insects and the other were the flat-out neatest set of stickers I've ever seen. They are lenticular portraits!

Here's how I decorated the shelf with the stickers:














And here's a close-up of one of the lenticular stickers:


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

MrGris was my reaper and he did an awesome job. He made potion bottles for my witch/fortune teller scene, got me spooky cloth, crows, a spider, and these cool mini busts that he suggested I use as bookends for my Spell books. Very thoughtful and I LOVE everything. THANK YOU MRGRIS!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here's the whole works
creme candy pumpkins, skull cowboy hat, shotglass, whiskey jug, skeleton spider, deck of playing cards, placemat, fleece blanket, another fleece blanket, 8x10 photo frame and cowboy picture, 5x7 cowboy picture frame, scary creature doll, coffee mug, jester scarf, 3 personalized signs

Thank you Hallowsusieboo. you did a great job. i hope you all are loving your gifts as much as i love mine.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW! Looks like everyone is getting great stuff! Such fun. 

I didn't participate, but I've sure had fun reading all the posts while people waited anxiously for their reaper box and then got to open and show everyone what they got.

I REALLY need to get involved in this next year.


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

My reaper was the amazing Ms. Buzzard! She took time out of her VERY busy, mommy to be life and sent me a fabulous gift that I love to pieces!

Now, I have to admit, I'm not real sure how long my package sat on my porch before I saw it. Work has been psychotic (and not in a good way) lately, and the day I found the box I just happened to see it because I was flitting around outside for some reason (working on props I think) on a rare moment at home. I'm pretty sure I buzzed by it a few times before it finally caught my eye.

As soon as I did see it, I was squealing and running for the box cutter. *LOL* Opening it was an adventure each new thing I pulled out of the box just made me happier. On top was a LOVELY card (shown in the last pic) then came these...










The bloody sign will go in my kitchen window and the body parts will be scattered around my kitchen for my butcher shop, and can we EVER have too many spiderwebs! My oldest daughter laughed and laughed a the labels for the body parts.

Then laying under all this was this gorgeous book!









I swooned a bit, instantly falling in love with it, but my reaper wasn't done with me. What I thought was a book was actually a false book and there was MORE inside it.










Fun treat bags (that I don't know if I want to use for ToTs or keep for myself yet ), a CD of spooky sounds and a CD of Halloween music, and this really cool skull bottle opener. 

THANK YOU Buzzard, I love everything. And a HUGE thank you to bethene for being our own personal Hostess with the Mostess.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I was SO excited to open my reaper gift. I had been waiting for days knowing it was here at home while I was out of state on business. Then I forced myself to wait and open Friday on my birthday so it was doubly exciting! 

My hunny and kids were gathered round as I opened each little gift and squealed with delight every time! Some of these were items I considered sending my own Reapee but refrained because if I got them I wasn't sure I could let them go. 

I could not have asked for more. My heartfelt thanks goes to Gothiccaddy for such wonderful presents!!! 


View attachment 12901


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*WOW what great gifts! I love seeing how different everyone's gifts are Keep the posting coming! *


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Creeepycathy hooked me up with a great secret reaper gift!  She really did her research!


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*Reaper Gifts*

I recieved my reaper gift yesterday. I recieved a bride vampire head, flowers and a black light. I will be able to use them in my vampire decorated room. 
Thank you! They will fit right in.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Thought I would post pics of my own reaper gift. Big thanks out to Halloweeeiner for the awesome surprises! 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll get pictures up as soon as I can. My awesome reaper got me a cool hanging creature,a nice skull, LED Tea Lights, Spiders, A Vulter and spider webbing. THANK YOU SECRET REAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I love it all so much.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I see both Buzzard & Rikki got that awesome skull tea light holder. Spookimama or creepycathy.... where on earth did you get that? I have to have one.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> I see both Buzzard & Rikki got that awesome skull tea light holder. Spookimama or creepycathy.... where on earth did you get that? I have to have one.


*Hey Halloween Princess I got it at Spencers!!*


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been reaped!!! My mailman came jogging up the driveway with it just as I was heading out. I couldn't figure out why he was smiling til I saw all of the cool glow-in-the-dark stickers on the box! WooHoo! Thank you Reaper. I absolutely love everything that you sent. And it's really pretty funny, in a strange coincidental kind of way, because My Uber-Fabulous Reaper carved the two pumpkins below. I carved a funkin for my Reapee with the same characters! Different designs though... but still, that is very cool. Here's my loot... (thank you Reaper!)


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I was reaped yesterday! I came home and saw a BIG box under my welcome mat =). Thank goodness UPS left it because waiting all weekend would have finally done me in! My dear reaper was PurpleFerrets who made some really cool witchy items. Potions…a spell book.. flickering candles and a hat worthy of Hogwarts. They are already on my mantle and won’t come down. Teeheehee. I reallllly love it. Thank you purpleferrets!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG I love it all! Very unique,great gifts!



CreepySpiders said:


> I was reaped yesterday! I came home and saw a BIG box under my welcome mat =). Thank goodness UPS left it because waiting all weekend would have finally done me in! My dear reaper was PurpleFerrets who made some really cool witchy items. Potions…a spell book.. flickering candles and a hat worthy of Hogwarts. They are already on my mantle and won’t come down. Teeheehee. I reallllly love it. Thank you purpleferrets!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey Halloween Princess I got it at Spencers!!*



Thanks! I am adding that to my list of places to go tomorrow.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Azrielle, wonderful withces items. Everything is very unique & gorgeous.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh those aren't mine, I wish they were!! I was commenting on CreepySpiders post, she is the lucky one who got it.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Guess I should pay better attention


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I will post pics soon! i love all this post!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I've been reaped!!! My mailman came jogging up the driveway with it just as I was heading out. I couldn't figure out why he was smiling til I saw all of the cool glow-in-the-dark stickers on the box! WooHoo! Thank you Reaper. I absolutely love everything that you sent. And it's really pretty funny, in a strange coincidental kind of way, because My Uber-Fabulous Reaper carved the two pumpkins below. I carved a funkin for my Reapee with the same characters! Different designs though... but still, that is very cool. Here's my loot... (thank you Reaper!)


 

OHHHH!! I WOULD lOVE TO HAVE THE BRIDE AND FRANKIE Pumpkins!!! OhhH!! I really love it!!


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

You guys scored bigtime!!!! Everything looks great Maybe next year I'll do some reaping of my own!!!! LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Creepy Spiders, I may just have to fly by and bring that stuff home with me. It is fantastic!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> So this is the place for The Reveal...very good...
> 
> Fiends, I was not just Reaped...I was TERRA-ized!
> 
> ...


Hell has a special place for people who hold back on their reaper pictures.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Giles said:


> WOW! Looks like everyone is getting great stuff! Such fun.
> 
> I didn't participate, but I've sure had fun reading all the posts while people waited anxiously for their reaper box and then got to open and show everyone what they got.
> 
> I REALLY need to get involved in this next year.


Why wait? Join the second group that is now forming:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/95305-2010-secret-reaper-group-ii.html


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

BLAKKHEART said:


> You guys scored bigtime!!!! Everything looks great Maybe next year I'll do some reaping of my own!!!! LOL


Why wait? Join the second group that is forming now:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/95305-2010-secret-reaper-group-ii.html


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, everything is amazing!!! So many cool treasures, you guys are all so amazing. It's ok to say amazing twice right? (oops now 3 times)


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

creepyspiders So happy you like your gift!! I loved mine too!! Thank you Spookyone for everything you sent me I will post my pics soon!!


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

still waiting for my reapee to post his pics. He doesn`t seem to be on here much? Now I`m wondering if he really liked what I sent? (sitting at computer with head hung low)


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

After having a crappy day...my reaper gift arrived on Thursday! YAY!!! JohnnyAppleseed did an amazing tombstone that came in a box that had an awesome illustration on it! Also packed inside were severed fingers, skulls and drippy blood window clings....woot... I LOVE LOVE LOVE all of it...thank you again JohnnyA!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, even the box is an awesome work of art. I'd frame that and put it on my wall. Great job Jonnyappleseed. 

Lets keep the pics coming. I LOVE seeing everyones gifts. This is almost as much fun as putting my vicitms gift together and then receving my own fantastic gift.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Heres Mine!! I just can't believe what I got. It all wonderfull and has a place in my haunt.!! Here one of the best parts of the box !!
























I have a huge jar that I needed body parts for and wa-la 








I collect bubble lights have loved them since I was a kid. and He sent me orange and black ones!!!!!! I have never seen these and I will cherish them as I do my x-mass ones!! The pictures and wonderfull graveyard scenes , path luminares theres skull candle holders. a skull necklass. bloody hands prints to go in the pysco bathroom, spiders. and a flying bat. And one of those flameless candles








There is a Nox Arcana cd and a haunters crawl dvd !!! Im still on pins and needles  Thank You so much Tumblindice You ROCK


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, the art of these gifts is astounding!

Johnny, that's a killer stone.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I am a HUGE nightmare before Christmas fan and absolutely love my reaper gift. It was wrapped in the cutest wrapping all surroundd by fall leaves and skeletons and some pumpki







ns. 



























and filled with candy too! 

Look at all those goodies I received (all gone now) lol  but yummy!









It will be up all year round in my movie room!!










A HUGE Thank you to SPOOKYONE I cant tell you how much I love it!!! Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

ssflipo13 said:


> still waiting for my reapee to post his pics. He doesn`t seem to be on here much? Now I`m wondering if he really liked what I sent? (sitting at computer with head hung low)


 I feel the same way! My victim is never on either! I hope it got there ok and she liked it?! Don't leave us hanging,let us know!!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I received my reaper gift on Monday. On opening the package the first thing I noticed was a tombstone with string attached to the side. 










This was in fact my reaper message to me, a double faced tombstone with the message and picture inside




























So, unpacking the contents of the box, this was the awesome gifts that my reaper, Cinders had sent me










As you can see, a cool 6 foot hanging ghost, light up picture that will look great in my haunted gallery and neat pre-packaged heart. 

Here is the ghost (named Cinderfella after the benefactor) in all his glory










As well as these gifts, there was also a donation of dry food goods for this year's food drive










Totally awesome !!

*Thank you so much for my gifts Cinders, and for the donation ... YOU ROCK !!!*


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

MY SECRET REAPER GIFT btw THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

baboomgirl said:


> After having a crappy day...my reaper gift arrived on Thursday! YAY!!! JohnnyAppleseed did an amazing tombstone that came in a box that had an awesome illustration on it! Also packed inside were severed fingers, skulls and drippy blood window clings....woot... I LOVE LOVE LOVE all of it...thank you again JohnnyA!


I really love the homemade tombstones. your gift is especially nice!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

nhh said:


> Wow, everything is amazing!!! So many cool treasures, you guys are all so amazing. It's ok to say amazing twice right? (oops now 3 times)


bwahahahaa. My over used word is awesome =)


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

whichypoo said:


> Heres Mine!! I just can't believe what I got. It all wonderfull and has a place in my haunt.!! Here one of the best parts of the box !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love everything you got,esepcially those framed pictures but I can't see the candle holders


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

My Secret Reaper sent some wonderful stuff! First a Ghost Soap on a Rope. Didn't want to take it out of the box at first but then decided it must absolutely be used.










And then, a double whammy of a giant coffee mug that says "Thirsty Bat" and a tin of ORANGE-COLORED hot chocolate. Talk about in the spirit!










And there was also a charming card expressing warm holiday sentiments and featuring images from vintage Halloween postcards. I love this stuff!










There was also a bag of gummy vampire fangs! And I wish I could post a picture of that, but alas, my Halloween buddies and I devoured the candy within just a short period of time.

Awesome Halloween gifts! Thanks SR, whoever you may be!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I need to find my camera and post some pics....

my SR sent me an awesome gargoyle that has a globe on its back between the wings that lights up (sadly  the globe broke, but I think I can find a replacement) - *love it*!! Some awesome kitchen towels that are already hanging on my stove, some reflective zombie yard stakes - perfect for the daughter's party this weekend - btw!! and a creepy motion actived skull that says different phrases while it's jaw moves & eyes light up. I'm totally hanging that by the front walk to freak out TOTers!!!

Thank you SR !!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by ssflipo13 View Post
still waiting for my reapee to post his pics. He doesn`t seem to be on here much? Now I`m wondering if he really liked what I sent? (sitting at computer with head hung low)
I feel the same way! My victim is never on either! I hope it got there ok and she liked it?! Don't leave us hanging,let us know!! 



Mine does not come on much either. So, while the gifts I sent him were not spectacular, I am guessing you will probably never see them. I just hope he enjoys them. He sent me a very nice thank you/ Halloween card and said he liked everything. That was very sweet of him and made me feel better.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Quote:
> Mine does not come on much either. So, while the gifts I sent him were not spectacular, I am guessing you will probably never see them. I just hope he enjoys them. He sent me a very nice thank you/ Halloween card and said he liked everything. That was very sweet of him and made me feel better.


Maybe i'm expecting to much from a stranger? Even if she hated everything, it'd be nice to know it got there ok! At least you were acknowledged.  I won't let it ruin my first experience, I had a great reaper and i'll do it again next year!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

So here are my pics finally!!! It's been a busy couple of days around here...

Here's Hooch with a *HUGE* smile on her face, holding the awesomely decorated box:









And look what was on the other side...the Magic Pumpkin!!!









And my gifts, all of which I absolutely *LOVE*....that hand made witches broom is the cutest thing I've ever seen, and that veggie brush witch...well I _NEVER_...amazing. The wall hanging is already...well...hanging, couldn't wait to put it up! My lite-up pumpkin is merrily glowing right now right next to my beany-baby witch ("Scary"). They are both on my desk keeping me company. And I am sipping tea from my *FABULOUS* wicked mug. Cozy....surrounded by the wonderful gifts from my SR that have made me sooooo happy. Thanks, SR, you couldn't have done better, you really put a lot of effort into this, and I appreciate it more than I can say!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh and P.S:

No, my Secret Reaper did NOT reveal him/herself, and I'm still trying to figure it out!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ohhh, LOVE the wicked mug!!!! everything is great, Hooch, actually, I would love a t-shirt like your sign, seems appropriate some how, at least by some people think so, so I might as well run with it, right?!
Everyones gifts have been great. I am sorry not ever one has let you know that the gift was liked( I know that is hard, I let things like that worry me too, truth be told), but I am sure it was all appreciated~ like I said on another thread, alot of the great people we have here have been going through some tough times, so maybe caught up in life,


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

everyone's gifts are great! really! And for those whom still not reap. Dont worry your time will come!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

MHooch, I love that sign and the broom is great. I bought one of those Wicked mugs for a prize and I just may end up keeping it myself. Your package with your car on it was great.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

whichypoo said:


> Heres Mine!! I just can't believe what I got. It all wonderfull and has a place in my haunt.!! Here one of the best parts of the box !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome! I picked that Noxarcana cd because it is Blood of the Dragon and you have that beautiful dragon and the room it is in.


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

I haven't been able to take part in the Reaping and dont' intend to offend anyone by saying
Just try to remember that some people don't have digital cameras to upload instantly what they got. Horrible to keep everyone in suspense but unavoidable at times thanks to mundane life.
Hopefuly I'm not over stepping for SavageHaunter (Apologies) but for whomever his reaper is if he hasn't told you yet and I hope he has, Yes he's received and loves his gift. No he doesn't have a digital camera.
I'll be taking my camera and getting him to post pics. Even I haven't gotten to see what you sent and am so jealous he got to be in on the Reaping.
Oh and Wow to everyone and all they got.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is understandable that not everyone has a digital camera. But, a nice thank you would help these guys out. Even if there are problems getting to post, after all this time a letter could have made it back to them. However, that said, I know that there have been times when I was in swaps on other boards and life got in the way and I just couldn't respond immediately. Unfortunately, we live in a world of immediate feedback and we have grown accustomed to that. 

Hopefully, your response has helped ease someone's mind. I know we are all apprehensive when we shop for a stranger.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I'm coveting something from everybody's reapers stash... oh no!!! 

I do love this thread. Gives me a ton of ideas and things I want to try to make also. Keep the pictures coming. *


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

@MHooch Nice there is totally a hint of who your reaper is on the box. I'm addicted to this site so I figured it out lol.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

katshead42 said:


> @MHooch Nice there is totally a hint of who your reaper is on the box. I'm addicted to this site so I figured it out lol.


*I'm giggling...  *


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeahhhhhh love, love, love everytihng!!!










All the goodies










The hand crafted gift. How cool is he??!!!










It's a disco strobe light!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

clowns eat people, that eyeball plant is wonderful.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

You've all received some very lovely gifts  ...It might be worth doing a U.K reaper group next year, due to the International postal costs. If any U.K members would be interested.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am sooooo annoyed!! I wait all weekend for my husband to come back from his stupid firework show and he did something to my camera. Now it won't upload pictures to my computer. I could just scream. Plus he didn't charge it when he got home so it's almost dead.

Once it gets fixed, I promise to share my picture. MichealMyers1 did a fantastic job filling my box will alll sort of goodies. I got 2 pairs of Halloween socks, 3 rats, a big spider, 2 gel cling spiders, a kitchen towel, 2 mini pumpkins, halloween pencils for my class, candy corn, and a sign. My favorite gift was this really cool room deoderizer. It's in the shape of a haunted house. It has a flickering light bulb so a ghost keeps showing up. I love love love it.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

kloey74 said:


> I am sooooo annoyed!! I wait all weekend for my husband to come back from his stupid firework show and he did something to my camera. Now it won't upload pictures to my computer. I could just scream. Plus he didn't charge it when he got home so it's almost dead.


Kloey, if your computer has a card reader (or you have one that will plug into your computer) you can upload them that way. Just take the memory card out of your camera and put it in the card reader. It'll open on your computer just like any other folder would, then you can drag and drop it to wherever you want it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow rikki, i didn't know that. thanks for the info.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

glad to see that ths thread was started! I love looking at everyone's gifts! Will get pics of mine up soon!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I LOVE the eyeball plant. Its great to see the awesome talent and creativity of the Halloween Forum Family.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I still haven't figured out who my SR is (I have her real name but can't match it with her HF name)...so I sent a thank you card. I also thanked her on the forum in the Reaped thread and listed my goodies...forgot to mention the witch luminaries (love them!). Unfortunately, I can't find the USB cord to the digital camera so need to replace before I can post pics. That's MY sorry excuse for no pics.  By the way...she's from Texas and I know it's not SimplyJenn.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, the lightbulb *finally* went off for me...

*SO*...I want to publicly thank LawP for the wonderful gifts in my SR package, and for putting my darling Magic Pumpkin on the box! 

The gifts were spot-on to my taste and decor, and I appreciate them more than I can say!!

Thanks again, LawP!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

I wasn't going to post my picture until I received the other gift my secret reaper said was included. I figure when I receive the gift I will just post the picture. Anyway Thank you Secret Reaper for my gifts. The rotten candy and clown mask will work very well in my clown theme. 
(Sorry about the picture being so dark)


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I still have NO IDEA who my Secret Reaper is! But the gifts they mailed are simply awesome. Thanks again, Secret Reaper!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW that cotton candy is creeping me out. lol The mask isn't helping that feeling. Your secret reaper did a great job.


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay, here are my FANTABULOUS secret reaper gifts!! 

The box it came it was decorated in spider webs, bugs, & caution tape. Inside was an incredible Masquerade Mask, Purple Glitter Skelly centerpiece with battery operated candle, smaller table center piece with a black skull (which needs to be glued back on as it came off during shipping), JOL with light, super cool animated mice gorging themselves on a human heart, glittery spider (ALL MINE, Spookilicious Mama!), & some creepy hand sanitizer from Bath & Body works. Love it!!

My SR did such an amazing job!! I am organizing a Halloween Masquerade Ball Fundraiser this year instead of my normal Halloween Party for my friends. She incorporated everything from my thoughts, from theme colors (black, purple & silver), to having a spooky mix of dark vs. elegance! It's kinda creepy..almost like she crawled into my head & snooped around!! haha Totally exceeded my expectations, and I'm pleased to say we are going to use your idea for the skelly centerpieces for all of the centerpieces on the tables at the fundraiser!! I was totally at a loss as to what to do for them, and I must say these are perfect!! You have no idea how thrilled I am! So THANK YOU Spook-Ella!!

Oh...and I am no longer searching for a mask to wear! I'm gonna totally rock out yours. My friends are jealous!! I swear it's hand made...u are so talented. Even if it's not, it's so super perfect. Thank you a bajillion times!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*oooooh I love the purple glittery skeleton and glittered spider  Great gifts!*


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

You'll have to imagine what my reaper gifts look like at this point, because my home computer caught a virus and is at this moment on life support until it can be fixed. So, I am using my office computer to say thank you, and it doesn't have the capability of my downloading pictures. 

Anyway, even though I've already thanked her privately, I wanted to let everyone know that if next year you are lucky enough to have Guttercat33 as your reaper, you should immediately go out and buy a lottery ticket, because it just doesn't get any better. Picture this, I come home from an absolutely HORRENDOUS day at work to find a wonderful 3 ft square box waiting for me. Is it a mirage? Am I dreaming? NO!!!! I've been reaped!!!

Without any respect to the box, I tear it open and find a very creepy black light-up JOL, and skull that has color changing eyes (which will look awesome peeking over one of my tombstones!), and two very cool lenticular photos.

This was so much fun, I can hardly wait till next year to do it again. Plus, since this was my first time, now that I have seen everyone's photos (again, I'm sorry I haven't got any to share) I've got a better idea of what to start collecting for my reapee next year. They are not going to believe what they get!


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

I love my SR gifts, thanks Savage Haunter! There were 10 bottles containing various objects, such as: Maggots, crows feathers, Deadly Niteshade Leaves, Flies, Yeti Hair, roaches, dead mans ashes, spiders, ecoplasm sample and my favorite Freashly Harvested from a sacrifice Lady Fingers!! Also, not included in picture was a sting ray that I have since put in a jar of water to make it expand, and a bottle of seriously hot sauce (that has disappeard, I think Husband took that one to work)
Thanks again, Savage Haunter!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

CreepySpiders said:


> I was reaped yesterday! I came home and saw a BIG box under my welcome mat =). Thank goodness UPS left it because waiting all weekend would have finally done me in! My dear reaper was PurpleFerrets who made some really cool witchy items. Potions…a spell book.. flickering candles and a hat worthy of Hogwarts. They are already on my mantle and won’t come down. Teeheehee. I reallllly love it. Thank you purpleferrets!


WOW those are some cool witch props!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love everyones pictures!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

halloween71 said:


> WOW those are some cool witch props!!!


thx.
i know! =) i feel like the cool kid at school. bwahahahah


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here are my wonderful gifts from Herman Secret, I love them all, and can't wait to use them all! my witch area is going to be fantastic this year!! thank you so much, Herman Secret, you are awesome, it was so much fun to stop home from camping and find it by my front door!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bethene those are all very cool but I am in love with the stacking books with skull candle on top!!!*

*Did he make that?? If so I wonder if hed show me how *


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Bethene those are all very cool but I am in love with the stacking books with skull candle on top!!!*
> 
> *Did he make that?? If so I wonder if hed show me how *


Psssst spooki .... there's a tutorial on my website


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

bethene said:


> Here are my wonderful gifts from Herman Secret, I love them all, and can't wait to use them all! my witch area is going to be fantastic this year!! thank you so much, Herman Secret, you are awesome, it was so much fun to stop home from camping and find it by my front door!


You are very welcome bethene, sorry your reaper was no secret! (I was ever so pleased to have got you as my reaper victim tho)


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I posted an album of my Secret Reaper pics. I'm still REALLY new to the forum and I'm not really sure how to post pics on threads or even make my pic appear next to my name when I'm leaving comments. I'll learn eventually


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't want NOWHINNING to start whinning... I am on vacation (in beautiful Kauai.. hee hee) I will post pics of my wonderful gifts from nowhinning when I get home!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> I don't want NOWHINNING to start whinning... I am on vacation (in beautiful Kauai.. hee hee) I will post pics of my wonderful gifts from nowhinning when I get home!!


 
 JUST FOR THAT! I WILL START WHINING!!!! I was being a good ghoul dang it!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I will post my pics later this week. Been out of the state for the last two days to attend the funeral of my Aunt who passed last Friday. Boy, it's good to be back home.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Here are the pics of my gift from SR Cracytrain83


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

I got reaped last week, but I have been so busy I am just now posting a pic. A big *THANK YOU! *to Lil Angel who sent me a box* FULL* of really cool goodies. I absolutely *LOVE* my gifts!

Pay no mind the disembodied cat legs on the right. They didn't come in the box.











For some reason, the instant I saw the pumpkin guy I thought of this http://youtu.be/v4IC7qaNr7I


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

CreepySpiders said:


>


That hat is awesome. And need to remember that beer bottle cap
thing. I am always as surprised how smart people here are with
great ideas!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

All this from Osenator as my Secret Reaper. Thanks again.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Ah! The spider victim look horrible! (L) I had to squeeze him tightt in the box. I hope Sidnami can fix him up! There is a face somewhere in there too!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Spider victim looks pretty gross to me. I think I will make one this week.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

bethene said:


> Here are my wonderful gifts from Herman Secret, I love them all, and can't wait to use them all! my witch area is going to be fantastic this year!! thank you so much, Herman Secret, you are awesome, it was so much fun to stop home from camping and find it by my front door!


The skull candle on the books prop is especially cool! I love the color on it.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Herman's Secret, where did you get the Starbones Coffin card!? Too cool. And Bethene, I had that door mat for a couple years. Is it great because it really looks like spikes & people are affraid to step on it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

[


Herman Secret said:


> Psssst spooki .... there's a tutorial on my website


*Thanks! I will attempt, however if you get me next year for the Secret Reaper I WANT THAT!  *


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Look at Spook already setting her sights on herwants for the future years!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumpingggggggg


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> bumpingggggggg


what bout THUMP........... hahahah wait that be BODIES HITTING THE FLOOR muwhahahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

spookyone said:


> what bout THUMP........... hahahah wait that be BODIES HITTING THE FLOOR muwhahahahahahahahhahahahah


 
BECAUSE THUMP MEANS THE END, NOTHING ELSE HAPPENS AFTER THAT! EVERYONE KNOWS THAT!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Look at Spook already setting her sights on herwants for the future years!


*yeah....so.....whats wrong with that, it could happen  maybe *


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Halloween Princess said:


> Herman's Secret, where did you get the Starbones Coffin card!? Too cool. And Bethene, I had that door mat for a couple years. Is it great because it really looks like spikes & people are affraid to step on it.


Its actually a starbucks cup sleeve, then I found the "starbones coffin" logo on the 'net, printed it on a large label, then cut out the logo and stuck it on the sleeve.

Actually did this last year and included it with my reaper gift last year. 

I'm sure I will do the same next year !


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> [
> 
> *Thanks! I will attempt, however if you get me next year for the Secret Reaper I WANT THAT!  *


I would LOVE to get you as my victim next year !!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

NOWHINING, after the end, there is always the sequel. Some of them are better than the originals. LOL

Herman Secret, don't play favorites! I want that prop next year when you ARE MY reaper!!!!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

osenator said:


> Ah! The spider victim look horrible! (L) I had to squeeze him tightt in the box. I hope Sidnami can fix him up! There is a face somewhere in there too!


I can fix it. It'll go with the Skull spiders I've made.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> NOWHINING, after the end, there is always the sequel. Some of them are better than the originals. LOL
> 
> Herman Secret, don't play favorites! I want that prop next year when you ARE MY reaper!!!!


*QUIET!! dont listen to her Herman Secret!!! Play favorites...Play favorites!!!! anyway he didnt say he wouldnt love to be yours as well he just said he wouldnt mind if he were my secret reaper!! actually I believe his exact quote was *

" I would LOVE to get you as my victim next year !! "

*What! Im just saying *


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Here is mine! Thanks to Veckah my day was made! Everything was perfect and much loved.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Halloween_Queen said:


> Thank you my secret reaper! whom ever you aree!!


Your welcome.. I think I let you wonder who I was long enough 


I really hoped you would love the chandler .. I just could not pass it up I walked by it and had to back up cause the reaper inside of me just kept saying she needs this !! 


Whichypoo


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Peeweepinson, that is an awesome rat!

Whichypoo, that chandilier is fabulous. I know you made Halloween QUeen very happy with that addition. 

Sidnami and ostenator, the spider victim sounds great. I am looking back for photos of it. I want one and hope I have time to make one---and the skills needed, too


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

I HAVE BEEEEEEN REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPED!!!! Oh wow sorry for yelling but I pounded a 5hr energy shot my Reaper hooked me up with and now I am buzzing like a sinister bee!

Liuoliveira rocked my Reaper gift packed with 3 bottles of 5hr energy and 2 packs of Acai Berry energy chews for the big night and all those prop building nights leading up to the big day. I also got a card thats on my fridge now! 

PLLLLLLLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

I also got an awesome rope light pumpkin that works perfect to house one of my little evil skeletons. I will place this pumpkin with my skeleton holding it inside my pumpkin patch this year! It was like this pumpkin was made just for my skele to cuddle with! Thanks again!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Mr. Gris~ Pumpkin and Skelly look really good together!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool, they do look good together. Great idea, engery drinks.  "I am buzzing like a sinister bee", that's funny!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*That is an awesome gift Mr. Gris!!! I love how you are using the skelley with that. Energy drinks?? Wow that was a great idea! Ive always wanted to try that 5 hour one let me know if you think it worked well .*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the pumpkin! What a great addition to your props!

Yea, another Reaper gift delivered. We are clicking them down.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

MAN, is THIS a hot thread!! I get busy for a couple days and you people post pictures of what could make the merchandise of the greatest Halloween store *EVER*.  *Great job*, Reapers!!!

Now that I know the place exists, I shall get my pics up too. Surely wish my Reaper would let me know who he/she was. I'ma have to take one of my minions to you!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Mrgris, you were as awesomely reaped. I love how you plan to use the rope pumpkin.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I hope this posting works. I anjoyed reaping and being reaped. I got such wonderful toys from the reaper.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

everyone has such great gifts!!! I love them all!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I haven't seen my Reapee post about her stuff. Sure hope she likes what I sent her or I didn't miss the post


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

peeweepinson said:


> Here is mine! Thanks to Veckah my day was made! Everything was perfect and much loved.


Looks great but that rat could really use a boa! Lol


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Haven't herd from my victim. I don't think he liked his stuff to much.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I made a short post on another thread about my gift, but since this is the OFFICIAL ONE!
THANK YOU A MILLION TIMES OVER SECRET REAPER!!!!!!! I got the most amazing box of goodies here...I will try to get a post with pics here soon. (in the middle of a huge house remodel, so not sure where the cords to the camera are!)
So...I got some autumn mix....love that! Jack O Lantern peeps...YUM!!!
An awesome CREEPY LAB KIT that came with petrie dishes, gelatin to fill them with...then gummy spiders, worms and frogs to place on top. It will look awesome in my Frankensteins Lab! And the kids will love making them! 
A monster pack of glow in the dark sticks that make things such as glasses, earrings, rings, pendants. LOVE THESE! A great pumpkin candy dish! Perfect for M&MS....Spooky witches potion bottle, color changing led ghost...So bright...love the colors!! A scarecrow fingertip towel, rain blow bubble gum in black, orange and eyeball colors!! And this amazing flashlight with different tips to it to project different scenes....pumpkin, witch, ghost, haunted house, etc,
I just LOVE IT ALL! The gifts were perfect....just what I would have picked for myself. BUT the only thing is...
I have NO CLUE who my SR is????
I know its part of the fun


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

It is so much fun reading about and looking at all the fun things everyone got from their SR, and I didn't even participate in this one. 

I can hardly wait to see what all shows up in Round 2! WOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok Well like I said before this is my 1st time doing the SR and I haven't heard from the person I sent my gifts to. I had no idea how talented you are all in this and I have learned a lot for next year. I didn't go as far as decorating the box I sent the gift in. Or doing poems n stuff. But since I haven't seen my person post a thank you I decided to post the gifts I did send them. 
They didn't have pics of any kind in their profile one thing they did say they like was skulls graveyard type stuff. So I went off of the Skulls. I am going to try to be so much more personal next year I am already looking forward to it. 

So here are my pics of what I sent. I put an eye on the letter so it didn't show the name of the person I sent it to.




























P.S. Still waiting for my SR gift as well maybe tomorrow? 

HugZ to you all


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

snigglez, Those are awesome and your artwork is spectacular. Don't beat yourself up for not decorating the box, you put the decorations inside!!!!!!!! I'm sure your reapee loved them and just hasn't had time to say thank you.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I love how you decorated the letter and those are great gifts*


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I knew I forgot to mention something, My daughter did the art work for me. Where she gets it from I have no idea I can't draw for the life of me. It must be from my dad. He draws great so does my brother and my nephew is a Tattoo artist so that's were it must come from. I can only wish I can do that kind of art work. But thanks


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh wow huge thanks to Rene........Sorry everyone I can't post pictures right now but will figure it out and get some posted as I am soooooo PROUD to show off some handy work done someone very talented. I got a witch doll and she is AWESOME to say the least. Her face, oh wow I can't believe someone could paint such eyes on a doll....wow. Monique came with two hats, her own spider , rat and bat a glitter pumpkin. Along with a rose! There was also poison labels, candy, a bat necklace, a fun face that I will add to a pumpkin, and candy that even says BITE ME on the gum!! Thanks so much RENE! Your an awesome reaper!!!
Pictures soon, I hope to figure it out...sorry guys.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm sorry, I thought I had posted on this thread but after looking through it I guess I haven't. My secret reaper did wonderfully awesome! I can't post pictures because I don't have a digital camera but I am super excited about my stuff. I have even hung out some of it. The lights she got me were wonderful!!!

I'm hoping that my Reapee likes the stuff I made. I tried to tailor it to her likes/dislikes as much as possible but I haven't heard anything...so I'm kinda bummed.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

So.... I will post pictures, I promise because I have the most amazing new homemade tombstone to add to my haunt. It arrived last night. You have to see it. It rocks! But sadly, you will have to wait. 

I will try to get them loaded tonight so all can see it's tombstoney glory...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Bumping it!!!!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I am in such a GREAT MOOD. Bethene just pm'd me saying my SR gift is on its way. It was just a little slow so I wasn't forgotten. Oh man I can't wait to get it I am so looking forward to it. I went from excited to a little sad to WOW.... 

Ok so waiting patiently, YEAH RIGHT... I'm all over the place now

Thanks Bethene for looking into what happened "you're the BEST"

And Thank You Ter_ran for Offering to personally bring me a SR gift that was just so AWESOME of you. 

Will post pics as soon as I receive it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Did everyone get reaped??


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

So my EEEvil plot to deny you all pictures of my gift has been foiled! But that's OK, it was fun while it lasted.

Terra the Great started a thread in the props section about the tombstone she made for me -- check it out!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That deserves a big Nelson Munce style "Ha-Ha" 

That stone is fantastic! I can't belive all the intricate work she did on it!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

nowhining said:


> did everyone get reaped??


not me ..............


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yours is coming, killer haunts, the reaper was across the country from their home for several weeks, and so it got sent late, will double check , but it is on the way as far as I know!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

killerhaunts, it is for sure on the way, I hope it doesn't take too much longer to get to you, it has been a few days so it should be soon!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, is this everyone accounted for in the mail?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I need to post my pics, have been crazy getting home late from work, and still have to do the house and yard! So forgot to post. Will try and get that accomplished this weekend. 
I LOVE my SR gifts!!!
Val


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

killerhaunts said:


> not me ..............


 
aw! BUT THEY ARE SAYING ITS ON THE WAY SO YOU WONT HAVE TO WAIT LONG!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I took these with my cell and in bad lighting but, I wanted to post them instead of waiting to get better pictures. Thank you again Landscapeman. I love it!!! It will have a special place in my haunt!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

*nhh !!! NICE!!!!!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Laurie S. said:


> MAN, is THIS a hot thread!! I get busy for a couple days and you people post pictures of what could make the merchandise of the greatest Halloween store *EVER*.  *Great job*, Reapers!!!
> 
> Now that I know the place exists, I shall get my pics up too. Surely wish my Reaper would let me know who he/she was. I'ma have to take one of my minions to you!



*Me too-- me too!! I feel the same way Laurie S. I got soooo busy over the past days and it will take me weeks to get caught up on this thread!! LOL Sooo many wonderful gifts - but still, I am EXTREMELY partial to MY very first Secret Reaper! SHE is amazing and I LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL my gifts! THANK YOU AGAIN AND AGAIN LAURIE S!!! I posted my great gift pics on my profile page. Will hope to also add them to the link later this weekend... 
What a treat to be part of this exchange experience - and all thanks to bethene! So hmmmm - if only there were some way to thank her...  * BOO!


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i just have to say, that the handmade items everyone has made are ALL so wonderful. everyone's gifts store bought or made or super but i'm just loving all of the handmade things.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is what my reaper sent me. It will work perfect in my seance room I plan to do this year.













There is also a candelabra ( that the spider web one from micahel's)

It's so funny because i had one and decided I was going to go buy another to make a set.... then my package came.... like my reaper read mind!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ohh, I like the tombstone. Nice haul.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mizerella, those books are wonderful.

I also have loved everything posted. The handmade things are awesome. I wish I was crafty enough to do some of this stuff.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

everything really looks great!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

*Adjustment*



savagehaunter said:


> I hope this posting works. I anjoyed reaping and being reaped. I got such wonderful toys from the reaper.


This the pic that fizzled? Wouldn't show for me.








I love the Reaper Figure.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I am so glad everything got together with the paint (almost) still on it. It was so humid when I was making those the mache never dried all the way. It was simultaneously soaking in and flaking off and I was going insane trying to balance it out.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, what totally amazing gifts, I finally had the time to look through every post, and am amazed at all the wonderful gifts every one has !


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

amazing gifts!! If we dont have a clue how our SR is, when will we get to find out? I want to thank them!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*My FANTASTIC SECRET REAPER!!*










*Special gifts from my very first Secret Reaper - 2010! I was filled with anticipation and excitement to receive a wonderful goody box filled with great gifts and surprises from my Secret Reaper - LaurieS! A witch's lantern and spider candle holders - with the needed electric candles! A complete kitchen set of towels, hot pad and oven mitt featuring the perfect purple/black and orange witch theme, an absolutely gorgeous Victorian/Gothic cross necklace - perfect to adorn the neck of any vampire victim - and best of all - two pages of original and extremely moving Halloween poetry - hand written and pages decorated with hand drawn graphics. Suitable for framing! It was a fantastic "First" Reaper Box to be sure!* *IT was all just one big ...BOO!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Special announcment!!!*

*HALLOW ALL YOU SECRET REAPERS!! 

THE TIME HAS COME FOR ME TO ANNOUNCE THAT A VERY SPECIAL PACKAGE IS NOW OFFICIALLY ON ITS WAY! EVERYTHING IN THE BOX WAS PERFECT TO GIVE A BIG YOU-KNOW-WHAT TO YOU-KNOW-WHO!! 

AND LET ME TELL YOU, THE BOX IS HUGE!! 
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE TO EVERYONE WHO EXPRESSED AN INTEREST IN THE LAST SR SURPRISE!! BUWAA HAAA HAAAA! DON'T YOU JUST LOVE IT THAT ONE MORE BIG SURPRISE AWAITS A SPECIAL SOMEONE? 
SHOULD BE DELIVERED BY THURSDAY!!

STAY TUNED! *   

*AND OF COURSE....BOO!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

michaelmyers1 said:


> amazing gifts!! If we dont have a clue how our sr is, when will we get to find out? I want to thank them!!


bethene can help i think...when it comes to the secret reaper exchange, she is the mistress of all things secret!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

yaaaaaa! Cant wait to hear all about it!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

nowhining said:


> yaaaaaa! Cant wait to hear all about it!



wink wink!!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanx Susie Boo! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Susie boo as promised my surprise to you know who is on its way as well *


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine too Susie. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Susie boo as promised my surprise to you know who is on its way as well *





JustWhisper said:


> Mine too Susie. Thanks for the idea.


*Wink Wink Wink!! Looks like there will be another you-know-what going out to you-know-who!! Fantastic!! Shall I call it the "Straggler Surprise?" for all the late-comers who waited until the final hour...just like me!! Sheesh 
(Wonder who is scratching their head about this thread now?! LOL  )
*


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

. Thank you.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine, too. I didn't want it to have to do double flying. La LA la la....


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oops, totally forgot to post pics. Will find the card from the camera and get on it in the morning.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

IshWitch said:


> Oops, totally forgot to post pics. Will find the card from the camera and get on it in the morning.


Slacker.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

yea IshWitch! you slacker!! LOL! DA BUMP!


----------



## Trick-or-Treat (Oct 3, 2010)

this is the COOLEST THING EVER!!!! i will def be participating next year!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Curious?*

*0310 0480 0001 9989 3472*

* For those who want to do a little usps "tracking" of a BIG special something - here is the number... and you know what I'm talkin' 'bout Reaper Fiends!! 
Wednesday could be the lucky day for one remaining Secret Reaper Victim!! BUUWAAA HAAA BOO! *


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Bump it up...*

For curious trackers!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

This thread is getting light on pictures!
My victim (buckaneerbabe) posted in the other thread but I thought I'd put the pics I took of the gift over here to, hopefully, inspire some more people to post!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *0310 0480 0001 9989 3472*
> 
> * For those who want to do a little usps "tracking" of a BIG special something - here is the number... and you know what I'm talkin' 'bout Reaper Fiends!!
> Wednesday could be the lucky day for one remaining Secret Reaper Victim!! BUUWAAA HAAA BOO! *


Hrmm I am one who is still waiting. Could this be what I have been patiently waiting for. How many others are out there waiting? Last Friday it was looked into being it was late and I was told it was sent out just taking a long time. This weather is so great for a SR gift. Woke up to it raining and cool and relaxing. So I will kick back with some Tea and Honey and hope that the weather stays this way waiting for my SR gift. (those fingers and toes are once more crossed)


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

snigglez said:


> Hrmm I am one who is still waiting. Could this be what I have been patiently waiting for. How many others are out there waiting? Last Friday it was looked into being it was late and I was told it was sent out just taking a long time. This weather is so great for a SR gift. Woke up to it raining and cool and relaxing. So I will kick back with some Tea and Honey and hope that the weather stays this way waiting for my SR gift. (those fingers and toes are once more crossed)


Ok just as I hit enter my son comes in my room and said something came in the mail for you... YEAHHHHH its my SR gift. so now I know the above tracking was not mine. This is so cool. I Can't wait to use all of the things inside. I already have ideas of what I am going to do with them all. I will post pictures of what I got in about an hour or less. 

Thank you Thank you Thank you SR... just need to do some investigating on who sent it no name just an address. 

Once again THANK YOU.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Ah ha!*

Whew!! I was just about to drop the bug bomb that the tracking number was _not_ for you!! SOOO happy you got yours snigglez! Now -- let's seeeeee... hmmm (rubbing my hands together with a sinister smile...) WHO could STILL be waiting? Or maybe they don't even KNOW that they are waiting??? Buuwaa ha haaaa!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i know who its for!!!! But none of you can make me tell you!!! Muwahahahhahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaahh!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Heres my secret reaper pics. Thanks 13mummy!! The gifts were great!









Heres they are already in use on my mantle!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

snigglez, still waiting for those pictures
hofly, aswesome
rikki, that was nice of you. nice gift
everyone, how nice is this. all the pictures and gifts=fun


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Like I said I received my SR gift today. And what a Beautiful day it is. Its cloudy, cold and raining here is Southern California a GREAT day to get my SR gift.

I would love to thank the person who sent it but there was only an address on the box no name. But Thank you SR for my gift I think I am going to dress up my fountain that runs blood for Halloween and one of my tombstones with these gifts. 


In this picture is a set of lights both purple and orange, creepy clothe, 2 skull spikes, a whole bunch of mini skulls and one bigger one. 2 tarantulas ( I just love tarantulas) and Moss and two Tea Lights. 










In this picture are 2 framed angles from a cemetery that i honestly love. 










Thanks again SR.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> snigglez, still waiting for those pictures
> hofly, aswesome
> rikki, that was nice of you. nice gift
> everyone, how nice is this. all the pictures and gifts=fun



Sorry I'm on my grandsons time. And we all know what kind of time a 7 month old has, but I finally posted them.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I want to see more pictures people!!! MORE! MORE! MORE!


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

I've been reaped!!
THANK YOU NOWHINING!!! Your Secret Reaper gift is A.W.E.S.O.M.E.!!!

Adorable Mummy Bear, A FANTASTIC LED candlestick, 4 - count 'em - four 2" pillar LED candles, fall vines, a perfect little hanging reaper guy, a tombstone, some bats, bugs, and rats, 2 packs of creepy cloth, a giant bag of spiderwebs, and a fantabulous card in the theme of my party (cemetery)! Oh, and some cute Halloween bracelets and some bonus candy 

Holy Moly -- You did an AMAZING job -- I love each and every thing in the box and it ALL goes with my theme and what I like. Y'all, the card said "It might feel like Xmas"... sure enough the big stuff was all individually wrapped in Christmas paper! LOL LOVE IT! Thank you sooo much! I hope my victim likes their gift even half as much as I like mine.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

reverb99 said:


> I've been reaped!!
> THANK YOU NOWHINING!!! Your Secret Reaper gift is A.W.E.S.O.M.E.!!!
> 
> Adorable Mummy Bear, A FANTASTIC LED candlestick, 4 - count 'em - four 2" pillar LED candles, fall vines, a perfect little hanging reaper guy, a tombstone, some bats, bugs, and rats, 2 packs of creepy cloth, a giant bag of spiderwebs, and a fantabulous card in the theme of my party (cemetery)! Oh, and some cute Halloween bracelets and some bonus candy
> ...


 
I am glad you really enjoy your gifts.  Whew!!


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been waiting to be reaped everyday. I kept looking and looking on my porch for my box of wonderful suprises....And today it came!!!! Let me tell you the wait was worth it!!! My reaper did an awesome job! Sent me the perfect gifts for my evil carnival theme!! I just love the little clowns! I was going to buy them yesterday, but decided to wait. I want to use the mask to make a scary clown prop too!! Thank you so much Latisha!!! I love everything you got me!!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*I know that tracking number is not for me.....*

HA HA HA!!! I have been REAPED!!!!! OMG! My postman was teasing me saying it was ticking so he'd have to take back my present from "the Grim Reaper"! He definitely looked it over to see the word reaper on it  As soon as I brought it in my daughter started singing "Happy Birthday to me" (tho her birthday is in Aug  ). The bad thing was I was in the middle of cutting up a chicken so I had to finish BEFORE I could open it up! TORTURE!!!!!!!! So without further ado, here are the pics!


















Ishwitch, how EVER did you know I have been searching for a Shaitsu massager for, like, a year!?!?! OMG I freaked when I saw it. Probably a little hyperventilating, too  My mom came ove to babysit so I had to show her a video from the forum showing someone's reaching ghoul to show her why I was so excited. he he he. She was very impressed. I will probably look up instructions to dismember it to "pimp my prop" when I get off work tonight! The only problem, Ishwitch, is that my daughter has officially claimed the bag of bugs and lantern as her own so it may be a while before _I _get to play with them!
I loved the card, too! So thoughtful. My daughter wanted to have it tho because of the cute little black and white kitty on it!

Again, Ishwitch, and everyone involved, thank you so much for making my first Secret Reaper a fun and adventurous one. I just hope my reapee posts here or emails me to let me know she got it.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Phew!!!
I am so glad you like it!
I have around 10 of those massagers now. I was going to send you a "hot knife" to cut foam but that little voice in my head kept saying lantern and shiatsu! Thank you little voice for not shutting up, heheheh!
With all the old people around here, the massagers show up pretty regularly in the thrift shops. I have become quite fond of lanterns in the last few years, but all the ones I have are black. I was going to spray that one black but then changed my mind and was going to use it for my grave robber to carry. That's why it isn't clean, I left it just the way I bought it when I decided not to paint it. 

So when I saw you do a haunted mine I knew that was the lantern for you!

If you manage to get those bugs back  I know a cool thing you can do with them. I was in a haunt where they had a hall with the walls covered with bugs and the floor with something crunchy on it. Then they put a strobe on each end of the hall and it looked just like the bugs were moving all over the walls!

Sooooo happy you love your gifts! 
Val


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Rikki said:


> This thread is getting light on pictures!
> My victim (buckaneerbabe) posted in the other thread but I thought I'd put the pics I took of the gift over here to, hopefully, inspire some more people to post!


Thanks for posting those for me Rikki! I was going to ask you to send me the link of your pictures since they turned out so good!
Oh and BTW, what tool did you use to carve the pumpkin? The detail in it is great!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man, it just keeps getting better and better. wowza


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay... I want to also thank Nowhinning for my gift! (how many people did you buy for?? lol) Everything was absolutly wonderful! Here are pics!

This is the whole lot! I just kept pulling item after item out of the box! It was great!!









And here are some highlights..

Here are the little cualdrons she decorated displayed with a witch I had... perfect!









A wire casket box, a jar of eyes, a bust and a laddle. Good stuff!!









My mummy bear with his skull necklace.. 









Some potion bottles









And I about peed my pants when I pulled this out.. LOVE IT!!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

snigglez said:


> Like I said I received my SR gift today. And what a Beautiful day it is. Its cloudy, cold and raining here is Southern California a GREAT day to get my SR gift.
> 
> I would love to thank the person who sent it but there was only an address on the box no name. But Thank you SR for my gift I think I am going to dress up my fountain that runs blood for Halloween and one of my tombstones with these gifts.
> 
> ...


I just found out a few minutes ago that my SR is Halloween_Queen. 

Thank you soooo sooo Much I LOVE EVERYTHING.... You made my Day BIG TIME.

I am going to try to make a miniskull candle (I know Im not talented but with the items you gave me I am going to try to get talented in the next few weeks) If I can make that candle it will be up in my house all the time not just during Halloween 

HQ You Are AWESOME .. G'nite


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

SPOOK-ELLA said:


> I have been waiting to be reaped everyday. I kept looking and looking on my porch for my box of wonderful suprises....And today it came!!!! Let me tell you the wait was worth it!!! My reaper did an awesome job! Sent me the perfect gifts for my evil carnival theme!! I just love the little clowns! I was going to buy them yesterday, but decided to wait. I want to use the mask to make a scary clown prop too!! Thank you so much Latisha!!! I love everything you got me!!


Yay! I'm glad! Sorry about the mix-up and the delay, but I'm glad I could find a few things at the last minute for your theme.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

kymmm said:


> and i about peed my pants when i pulled this out.. Love it!!



*i want that!!! Give it to me!!!!! :d *


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

buckaneerbabe said:


> Thanks for posting those for me Rikki! I was going to ask you to send me the link of your pictures since they turned out so good!
> Oh and BTW, what tool did you use to carve the pumpkin? The detail in it is great!


I used a hot knife (mine is a Creative VersaTool from Michael's). Someone on this forum turned me on to it a couple of years ago and now I won't carve pumpkins any other way!




Kymmm said:


> And I about peed my pants when I pulled this out.. LOVE IT!!


I LOVE the candle on the books! Nowhining did you make that or buy it? I MUST have one!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow these gifts are all so awesome! Secret Reaper was great fun!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love that set of books with the candle and the mousie. I would love to make one, if I had time. Maybe next year. Great gifts everyone. All the reapers did such a great job.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

And I about peed my pants when I pulled this out.. LOVE IT!!







[/QUOTE]

Where did this come from it is absolutely amazing? Would love a store name etc.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Rikki, what a incredible gift! you are so creative! love the birdbath with the pumpkin, so cool I now have another idea to file away!
and the mouse , with the candle and books, too awesome, and yet another prop for the file,


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

guys. book with candle is really easy. go to goodwill or thrift store. pay attentions to the name of the books that you would think would be a good "thrill or spooky" title.
The candle??...... its one of them white xmas candles that they sell at christmas time.

THENNNNN HOT GLUE THEM TOGETHER and the candle. then go crazy with how you want the melting candle to look like. Spray paint them black and then yaaaa you are done.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks NW....Actually, I was thinking that finding the mouse would be the hard part. I never see cute little mousies like that one. Maybe I could just latex one of the dead mousies my cat keeps leaving in my pool. I will start keeping my eyes open for some cool books for next year. No time for browsing the thrift stores any more. Must build props. And write cards. And mail packages. And build props.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is okay. i need to do that and this and that and more of this..... grrrraahhhh!!!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Organ Playing Skeleton!!!*

This is just the start of my Organ Playing Skeleton - he's almost ready to go in front of the organ - I have no more room on my front yard, so now the garage has become the newest area for decorating!!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Bethene!
And thank you, Nowhining, for the info on the book/candle prop!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I have so enjoyed seeing everyone's reaper gifts and the creative talent we have here at HF. 

NOWHINING that is just amazing and love how that turned out! Yet another item to look for at the goodwill lol! Thanks for sharing the how to!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Thanks NW....Actually, I was thinking that finding the mouse would be the hard part. I never see cute little mousies like that one. Maybe I could just latex one of the dead mousies my cat keeps leaving in my pool. I will start keeping my eyes open for some cool books for next year. No time for browsing the thrift stores any more. Must build props. And write cards. And mail packages. And build props.


Just an FYI.. I got the mouse at party city. They had them in three different poses.. I think they were 99 cents a piece.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I thought I saw the mice somewhere.  *


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Okay gang!
Here are my Secret Reaper gifts from Lisa48317!
Again, thank you thank you thank you Lisa!
I simply love them!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nowhining, is that candlewax dripped down the battery candle? This is fabulous looking. Is that the way the PVC candles are made? I likey. No, I lovey this!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ishwitch, those are also wonderful.

Are these all from the first secret reaper exchange still? I am just trying to keep things straight in my mind.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

tlc102462 said:


> This is just the start of my Organ Playing Skeleton - he's almost ready to go in front of the organ - I have no more room on my front yard, so now the garage has become the newest area for decorating!!!!


Ouch! Straighten out them toes!
LOL


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

printersdevil said:


> Ishwitch, those are also wonderful.
> 
> Are these all from the first secret reaper exchange still? I am just trying to keep things straight in my mind.


Yeah! We were on vacation from 9/1-9/21, and my gift arrived like the day after we left so I had to wait for 3 WEEKS to get home to open them!

Plus I couldn't send mine until after we got back (sorry you had to wait so long killerhaunts) and then get them packed and mailed.

My gift's box was pretty beat up when I got it and was worried about the mail busting up the gift I sent so I used a beer case!  Those are seriously tough!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh everyones gifts are so nice, I would have to say this has been quite a successful Secret Reaper!!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Nowhining, is that candlewax dripped down the battery candle? This is fabulous looking. Is that the way the PVC candles are made? I likey. No, I lovey this!


 
the fake candle is them Christmas candle with orange lights?? With hot glue melting down and spray painted black for creepy effect.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it up! is there more pictures???


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

tlc102462 said:


> This is just the start of my Organ Playing Skeleton - he's almost ready to go in front of the organ - I have no more room on my front yard, so now the garage has become the newest area for decorating!!!!



tlc...I love that prop, but is it posted in the right place? This is a thread for gifts received from our secret reapers. Is that where you meant to post that? I would post it in the prop showcase area so everyone can see it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump it up. Is that all there is for pictures?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hopefully the 2 remaining people will have pics to post soon!


----------



## horreur_sympathique (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...artfish-she-sent-my-cabinet-curiousities.html[/quote]

wow, you got some fantastic goodies!


----------



## horreur_sympathique (Oct 11, 2010)

that is amazing!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry it has taken a while, but here are my reaper goodies, I love them soo. thanks again SR...Printersdevil!!!!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I LOVE the candlelabra!!!!!!! Great stuff.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OHHH I REALLY LIKE THAT CANDLELABRA *obcessedwithit *!!!!!!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

WERE MY REAPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... 3 week for Halloween I want MY HALLOWEEN BOXXXXXXXXXXXX

(Oh everyones gifts are so nice, I would have to say this has been quite a successful Secret Reaper!!)


Not for me...I don't get my GIFT...


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Sad Sad Sad...Very Sad...


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

liuoliveira said:


> Sad Sad Sad...Very Sad...


 I am sorry hopefully it will come. maybe they can send out the flying monkeys and bring you the SR theirself. Hang in a few more days..


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

liuoliveira said:


> WERE MY REAPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... 3 week for Halloween I want MY HALLOWEEN BOXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> (Oh everyones gifts are so nice, I would have to say this has been quite a successful Secret Reaper!!)
> 
> ...




Let Bethene know so she can see who your SR is. It's BS that people commit to something and never follow through. We need to keep track of these people so they don't play next year. I hope your gift arives keep your head low (that's where the packages are to see  )


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought there were only two! Is this another one who has not received?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Uuuh oooh -- we shall check into this. Never fear (well - not too much anyway! LOL)
.... I just sent bethene a pm about liuoliveira - 

I think that makes three if it all shakes out correctly:
Crazytrain83, hurricanegame and liuoliveira.

Rescue Reapers standing by!! 

(Did anyone else get missed from Group #1? I hope that SR GRoup #2 doesn't get tangled up in the wrong threads... ) wink wink. and of course BOO!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

DANG! 3?? I thought it was just crazytrain? Dont worry we have RESCUE REAPER ON STAND BY!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

liuoliveira said:


> WERE MY REAPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... 3 week for Halloween I want MY HALLOWEEN BOXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> (Oh everyones gifts are so nice, I would have to say this has been quite a successful Secret Reaper!!)
> 
> ...


*WHAT!! Oh my goodness you need to let Bethene know!! I cant believe this!!!*


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I know I sent mine late because we were out of state, but Bethene kept the reapee informed. I am sorry to hear that there are those who haven't gotten theirs yet.

But have no fear, help is on the way!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, according to the tracking number I tracked down Liuoliveira's gift was delivered on the 4th. so I am stumped by this, her reaper suffered a stroke, that is why it was late, and still can not drive, so was depending on her family to help out , so she made gifts, not sure what but I know some crocheting was involved, and she has done the best she could under the a bad situation, she is having eye problems, as well as others, she said making the gift made her feel less depressed, so I actually don't know why it isn't there, like I said, I looked it up and it said delivered, don't know what to do about a missing but delivered gift


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm hoping to send mine out in a day or so. I just finished one of the gifts. So if it comes up... mine's not out yet  Thing said last day to ship was 22nd but I should have it out much sooner than that. I think I'm in the 2nd group tho, not sure if that makes a diff.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Autopsy, this thread is fro the first reaper group which had a shipping deadline of the 17th of September.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I never receive my gift bethene.... Not on my door...every day I look outside and on my mail..Nothing....


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I hope Liuoliveira's reaper is doing okay. I also wonder if a neighbor or stranger took it off the doorstep????


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm really mad now...I was so happy to participate in this secret reaper and waiting for my present at any moment (FEDEX, UPS, or USPS) ... Now I am really really disappointed.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Liuoliveira's reaper needs to contact the carrier and find out what they did with the package (left on doorstep, with neighbor, etc) and hold them accountable. 
I know the carrier cannot replace stuff like home made crafts, but they can reimburse them for the monetary value. I sure hope it didn't ship USPS. They are generally harder to deal with for reimbursements. 
*Don't delay. Contact them now.*

Liuoliveira, try not to be mad. It will all work out. I am sorry you are disappointed. But you will be reaped...eventually.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it was USPS, unfortunately, I am trying to see what can be done! Liuoliveira, don't be upset, we will get to the bottom of this, some how you will receive a gift!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

My dad worked for USPS for 29 years. Getting a refund can be hard, but it can be done. It's easier if there was insurance purchased for it, but if not, it's a challenge. 

Sometimes there is a 'seperate' driver who delivers packages depending on your area. Check the time stamp to see when it was delivered and ask the post office who was the postal worker for that day. 

The postal worker would probably be able to tell you more information than the big boss at the branch. 

Was the box decorated all Halloweenie? It would be an easier package to remember if it was. 

Good luck.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well , I contacted the reaper, to see what she can do on her end, it says that it was delivered at 3:10 on Oct.4. I feel bad, for both of them, the reaper doesn't need this on top of every thing else, plus her victim is minus her gift! what a mess! but some how we will get it solved! I also have invoked the rescue reapers, just in the starting stage as of yet, but will get it done! problem is i leave for my last camping haunt tomorrow, so this will be put on hold til I get back, but I WILL deal with it, never fear!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Bethene, you'll need a vacation after this.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Just a thought but was the address writen down right? I'v screwd that up a number of times.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

You rock Bethene!!!! Again, I'm happy to help if you need anything just let me know.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Has Liuoliveira checked with her mailman? I know that in my area I usually have the same one and he is really good about remembering things. He might have some memory of this. She should also check with her neighbors just in case it was delivered there by mistake. What a mess!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, am off for the 2nd halloween camping trip, but have contacted both the reaper and the reapee to see about things on their ends, have a couple of rescue reapers in place, and still figuring where in shipping one other person is, whew, I need the camping trip! LOL. see you all Sunday!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> BECAUSE THUMP MEANS THE END, NOTHING ELSE HAPPENS AFTER THAT! EVERYONE KNOWS THAT!!!


but to me its the bodies hitting the floor hehehehe


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> amazing gifts!! If we dont have a clue how our SR is, when will we get to find out? I want to thank them!!


lol i know that feeling i never got to find out who my 1st reaper was lol


----------



## goobiegoo (Aug 19, 2010)

*labyrinth*



clowns_eat_people said:


> Yeahhhhhh love, love, love everytihng!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THE LABYRINTH!!! What an AWESOME Idea to make those little eyeball guys!!! I think im going to make a maze next year with characters from the movie and homemade props


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, i think everyone fell in love with the eyeballs, and i didn't realize that was a disco strobe light, that is a delightful idea. i love some like their gifts so post pictures. we enjoy seeing them. kind of says ...cool.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Ooooooh, I LOVE that plant with the eyeballs!!!! Wonder where the eyeballs are from and how the plant was made.


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

Liuoliveira

I am your secret reaper - I AM SO SORRY!!! I mailed the package on the 1st (yes very late - health got in the way, I think Bethene already explained in an earlier post) and it was delivered on the 4th to....

5525 xxx xxxx. (not the right house number!)

I dont know what to do! Do you know who that is there? Can you ask them if they still have it? Or if sent back? I am really stumped on what to do now - I am soo sorry, I was really excited about this whole thing and I know you were too. Please, please, please dont let this ruin your Halloween spirit! I am so sorry.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thataway,
Don't feel so bad. I think most of us have made a similar mistake at some point. It happens. I hope you are feeling better, BTW. I can't imagine her neighbor would still have it after ten days. I bet they returned it. But it seems like you should have gotten it back by now too. I sure hope you can find it. What a sad turn of events.


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you JustWhisper, I do appreciate it. I am just so sorry for Liuoliveira. I am trying to focus on the "how to fix this" than just sit and cry. It made me feel good while making her gifts, and hoping she would like them. When nothing was said about it, I just figured she didnt and was ok with that. I want her to have an opportunity to say these gifts suck! Does that make sense? 

I guess I should have known I would mess up the numbers (thats all I can figure) I should have had hubby check for me. Since the strokes I have had a few problems with numbers, but I didnt reallize I was getting them confused, I thought I was just missing them. Its hard to explain. upshot is I should have had hubby confirm.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Secret Reaper Group Hug!!!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

liv, you should contact them. they may not know who the package belongs to and what to do either. i had a post man set a package for me inside a garage at a wrong house because it was raining. they never used that door so they didn't even know about the package. when i called them they looked and there was the package so i got my package. and at the beginning of us doing the secret reaper, a big package was left at my door. it sat there 4 days before i had time to look in the phone book for that address. good luck


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> liv, you should contact them. they may not know who the package belongs to and what to do either. i had a post man set a package for me inside a garage at a wrong house because it was raining. they never used that door so they didn't even know about the package. when i called them they looked and there was the package so i got my package. and at the beginning of us doing the secret reaper, a big package was left at my door. it sat there 4 days before i had time to look in the phone book for that address. good luck


Good points. A UPS guy left my friends $400 cell phone package inside his garage because the garage door was open. It was only a fluke that he stumbled upon it, being so small. Maybe Liuoliveira will get lucky and the neighbors will still have it. Maybe it is some really old couple who are dressing up in purple glitter hats and wearing cats tails and playing with all her cool presents before they give them back. Hey, it could happen.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Everything will work out for all! Stay positive and lets keep this spirit alive! 

Sorry to hear of your current issues thataway. 

For all those who have posted pics, Thanks for sharing! I enjoyed seeing everybody's gifts!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> *Group Secret Reaper Hug!!!*


yup i agreee lol BIGGGGGGG GROUP HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ >SQUEEEEEEEEZZZZZZEEEEEEEEEEEE<


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

JustWhisper said:


> Good points. A UPS guy left my friends $400 cell phone package inside his garage because the garage door was open. It was only a fluke that he stumbled upon it, being so small. Maybe Liuoliveira will get lucky and the neighbors will still have it. Maybe it is some really old couple who are dressing up in purple glitter hats and wearing cats tails and playing with all her cool presents before they give them back. Hey, it could happen.


pruple glitter huh? well, spooky mama would give it back and so would these folks. unless it's really at spooky mamas house and really does have purple glitter and then....you're right, spooky mama would frolick in it first but she would still give it back. lol.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hallo quit causing trouble  However I just want to ditto big group hug and add a big ol MWUAH!!!!! *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

EEEEEKKKKK! We just got slobbered by Spooky Mama!!! ICK! hahahahahah


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> EEEEEKKKKK! We just got slobbered by Spooky Mama!!! ICK! hahahahahah


*HA! Please you're just jealous that you weren't the only one *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahahahahhaah yeah thats right I am


----------



## bullykai (Jun 26, 2010)

Glockink said:


>


Zombie baby is WICKED


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I want a hug....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I see that Thataway explained the situation, I asked Liuoliveira to check on her end, we will see what happens! 
I have on rescue reaper on the way,, one that will be on the way, and one that is still in transit some place, it is in Canada. so don't exactly know how to deal with it~


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is really afwul.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Boy I feel really ~smart~ for waiting so long to post pics! I was one of the lucky ones who got reaped early! Many thanks to Sidnami (since I finally figured out who you are!!)*
LOVE my gargoyle! sadly the globe broke, but I'm sure I can replace it!








This guy is gonna freak som TOTers out! he's really loud!







[/IMG]
And already in use!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is really cute. I like that.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lisa, that is to bad about the globe, but the fellow is still cool looking. that skeleton guy is very creepy looking, he will scare tots. and the towels are sweet


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been (Rescue) Reaped!

Thank you so much Buccaneerdude & Buccaneerbabe!

You done good!

Pics to follow.


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

Crazytrain!! 


Stop playing wit those and post dem pix!

 

~{Autopsy}~


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

The wife won't let me play with the camera.

If I can wait this long to get "Reaped", you can wait a bit longer for pics. 



Autopsy said:


> Crazytrain!!
> 
> 
> Stop playing wit those and post dem pix!
> ...


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> Here is my fabulous bounty of horridness that is so tremendously wonderful I don't know what to say. My SR (Devil's Chariot) did a great job. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I still can't believe he made this for me. It was sitting on the kitchen bar when my son came home and he was kind of freaked by it. I always have ghoulish and freaky stuff lying around my house so you know it had to be uber-freaky for one of my kids to notice it. And DC, I loved the little drawings you made on the box for me. I got that much more excited when the UPS driver was walking toward my house and I could see the drawings, for then I KNEW I was about to be reaped. Thanks so much Craig, for my wonderful gift. You are an awesome reaper. My daughter and I are really torn about how to use this. We can't decide whether to use it as the focal point of our fall centerpiece on the table, or to replace my dilapidated head on my crawling zombie with this great one.
> 
> ]


Is that a coffee mug? I HAVE AN ADDICTION TO HALLOWEEN COFFEE MUGS!!!!! I only have a few but I think I'm going to start collecting them. Coffee and Halloween are two of my very favorite things!!!!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

IshWitch said:


> Okay gang!
> Here are my Secret Reaper gifts from Lisa48317!
> Again, thank you thank you thank you Lisa!
> I simply love them!


Nice wreath!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I got my Secret Reaper package last week and was so excited. I ran an errand and returned to find it waiting for me in front of the front door. I was so excited and wow loved everything. Here is a photo of everything . (I am so hoping that I didn’t leave something out. I unpacked the box and displayed the candelabra on the table all week and the gorgeous pumpkin with the witch hat beside my television so I could enjoy it daily. I sort of compiled some other boxes and forgot that I didn’t take pictures of anything by the JOL and the candelabra!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that Candelabra is awesome!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Great pictures folks...


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just downloaded a majority of my Halloween pics from last year - check everything out - the skeleton in front of the organ turned out incredible!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Dang! Looking through this old thread is getting me super excited!


----------



## DreamGaz (Oct 13, 2009)

Bump I was looking for this


----------

